# Help... E60 Idrive / Screen problems



## mswaz (Oct 13, 2003)

I have a 2004 545 no NAV. This morning I started the car and the screen information at start up was not there. AS far as I can tell the screen is on just no Idrive information. The radio does not work and I cannot even eject the cd from the indash CD. The radio does not come on when I press the dashboard radio knob either. 

Anyone with similar experience and if so what was the fix?


----------



## noonehome (Feb 20, 2004)

mswaz said:


> I have a 2004 545 no NAV. This morning I started the car and the screen information at start up was not there. AS far as I can tell the screen is on just no Idrive information. The radio does not work and I cannot even eject the cd from the indash CD. The radio does not come on when I press the dashboard radio knob either.
> 
> Anyone with similar experience and if so what was the fix?


This does happen occasionally especialy on the early e60s when it's cold like its been around puget sound the last couple of mornings. Some have had the dealer repair it( I think they replaced the LCD). In most cases the next time the car is started it should be fine.


----------



## mswaz (Oct 13, 2003)

noonehome said:


> This does happen occasionally especialy on the early e60s when it's cold like its been around puget sound the last couple of mornings. Some have had the dealer repair it( I think they replaced the LCD). In most cases the next time the car is started it should be fine.


I restarted the car about ten times this morning even after normal operating temperature was reached and still no screen. At lunch today I went out and it started up just fine.

Funny thing is that I park in a garage where it doesn't really get that cold.

I will check with the dealer later on this and see if there is a fix.


----------



## BMWNA (Jan 15, 2002)

I'm with BMW of North America, LLC. I've passed this message on to a BMW NA Customer Relations Representative who will be in touch with you soon.


----------

